# gloucester road craft market



## Lost Zoot (Feb 29, 2008)

anyone been? is it any good?


----------



## Yetman (Feb 29, 2008)

No. When is it on?


----------



## Geri (Feb 29, 2008)

I've never heard of it before. Whereabouts on Gloucester Road is it?


----------



## madzone (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmmm, I'd be interested in what this is like.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 29, 2008)

My partner saw a poster about it in craft shop on Glos Road, but can't remember when / where.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 29, 2008)

2m i think

http://bristol.indymedia.org/article/687789


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm none the wiser. How the hell do they expect people to go if they don't say where it is. 

Gloucester Road is a pretty long road.

What's 2m mean?


----------



## JTG (Mar 1, 2008)

seen no sign of this and I'm up and down the Glos road pretty often


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 1, 2008)

I think it might be on that wide bit of pavement outside the prom bar and the like, down towards the bottom end of gloucester road. Don't know for certain, but know the mrs was looking to have a stall there, and think she said that's where it was...


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 1, 2008)

Geri said:


> What's 2m mean?



 heh "tomorrow" lazy yoof text speak 

Googled it. Im pretty sure its today and the first of everymonth 

Gloucester Road Craft Market (Community)

Location:Gloucester Road, Bishopston, Bristol

Time:10:30:00 to 16:00:00

Gloucester Road’s New and Exciting regular craft market selling a wide and continually changing range of locally-made, recycled and hand-made products.
The aim of the market is to promote sustainability in north Bristol, and provide a great local place for local talent. There will be no mass produced items present, everything being sold, will be being sold by the maker or the maker’s friend. The emphasis is on craftsman ship and quality.

Stalls already confirmed include textiles, jewellery, hats, paintings, prints, stained glass and ceramics; There is a cafe selling fair trade coffee, tea and home made cakes and there will also be a great local band playing.

The venue is St Michael's Church Centre, which is on the Bishopston part of the Gloucester Road. Starting on Saturday 1st December 2007 and then continuing from February on the First Saturday of every month.

Contact, for more information or to get involved: GlsRdCraftMarket@aol.com


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2008)

Ah, I know where that is. I got flashed at by a naked man in that churchyard!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 3, 2008)

I got perved at by a strange blinky woman while trying to have a quiet piss in the churchyard!


----------

